# bait tube question



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of a pvc type bait tube for holding shrimp and or bull minnows? I wanna make one but need some pics to try and figure out what work best. Low drag when cruising etc, don't want a full on live well yet just something to hold 2-3 dozen shrimp and keep them frisky.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Take a look at this post.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/built-me-bait-tube-84490/


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I built a bait tube using 4 inch thin wall PVC. If you look in the irrigation section of HD or Lowes they have the 4 inch stuff - screw top lids, end plugs, etc. The 4 in irrigation pipe has holes already drilled. Mine works well so far for baitfish (I've only used it a couple of times) but the holes may be too big too keep shrimp and minnows. You may have use regular 4 in PVC and drill the holes yourself. I did glue some pool noodle in the lid to keep from losing it and a small section of noodle in the end cap to keep it afloat.


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out this. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/bait-tube-84715/


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

dpenzone said:


> Check out this. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/bait-tube-84715/




So did it Work?? I noticed you posted that back in March, and you havent tested it yet..


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually worked great. In fact I compared it to trolling a bait bucket, just to test which one I liked the best. The drag with the bait bucket was much worse. According to my fishfinder readings, I was able to get about 3.5 mph with the tube and down to 2 to 2.3 mph with the bait bucket in tow. Tube worked as I thought it would and was as easy to use as the bait bucket and did a good job of keeping the bait alive.


----------

